# 1000hp SR20DET ?



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

I don't own a Nissan, but you might want to check this out - I'm a customer of this (disclaimer) shop. Click on ALCOHOL.

f2uning.com


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

1000HP? ha..... I don't think this engine can handle it.....


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2003)

the shop did not say it - it's my guess. I can't wait to see timeslips.


----------



## BRYDOOD94 (Jan 28, 2003)

*(_(__)#///////3*

he's not the worlds fastest fwd sr20de-t...its james farrera or something like that i think...


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

...also running alcohol.

It should be an interesting next season...

Jody


----------



## 91SR20DE (Nov 25, 2002)

I have a question. How did they use a S13 DET? I see the mounts in the pick, and they look like factory location for a FWD DET. Did they perhaps use a BB engine and mistakingly label it as a S13? I got this infor from the 2nd paragraph.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I thought the same thing, I bet it's a BB. And yeah, didn't Jamie's B13 run 9's? Hell yeah, B13 baby, what drag limit?


----------

